# Tappan Flathead



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

The LEWT Tournament got canceled yesterday due to the wind. Decided to hit Tappan and stay at my buddies cabin on the lake. Trolled for about an hour, and got what I thought was a snag at first. 45 minutes later, I boated this 43.2 pound flathead with the help of another boater passing by. He jumped in my boat, and netted it for me. Had five boats hovering next to me watching the fun. Got it on 12 pound line, SR5 clown Shad Rap. Had the pleasure of meeting Buddy Punk from the site while the fight was on.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Another shot with the guy that netted it.


----------



## Fisherman419 (Dec 2, 2006)

Thats awesome. Nice catch!


----------



## Time4Fishing (Mar 3, 2007)

nice fish me thanks the water is right to bad wind was bad sunday was my day to go out lol


----------



## bimhoff07 (Mar 9, 2006)

That's a great story! Nothing like a fellow fisherman having your back!


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

Hetfieldinn,

That was great watching you land that, I wish my brother and I had gotten there sooner to watch the whole fight. Here are a few of the pictures we took while watching you land this great Flathead! 



























Good going on your catch and it was great to meet you!


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Nice fish. Also nice to hear about the other guys willing to help out.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

thats crazy het!!! you trolled right past me between the handicap dock and the marina!!!! did not know it was you till i saw this post!!! wind was nuts so we trolled also...got a bunch of small crappie,white bass,lg mouths, and a bluegill legally caught trolling a vibe!!!!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Always something special when "The Snag" starts to swim away. Good way to strengthen your arms.


----------



## Grumman15 (May 7, 2007)

How long was your catfish? Last year I was lucky enough to land a 38 inch flathead at Tappan. I did not have a scale and so couldn't get an accurate weight. Maybe if I could know the length of your catfish...?


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

Nice Fish!


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Grumman15 said:


> How long was your catfish? Last year I was lucky enough to land a 38 inch flathead at Tappan. I did not have a scale and so couldn't get an accurate weight. Maybe if I could know the length of your catfish...?



I have no idea what the length of the fish was. I wanted to get it back in the water, and I didn't have a tape measure with me.


----------



## Grumman15 (May 7, 2007)

Thanks anyway, Hetfieldinn. That really is an awesome fish!


----------



## Dawg48 (Jan 2, 2007)

*WOW NICE CATCH*

Dawg48 :T


----------

